# L'Amour de loin wins a Grammy



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

The only Finnish opera, and a modern one at that, to have made it to our 100 list, won a Grammy! I can't help feeling proud of this, quite unlike of the alliance of Nokia and Microsoft...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yes! That's amazing! I didn't look at who won a Grammy, this is great news.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats to Kaija Saariaho.

I know this is totally OT so apologies but not only does Finland produce, per capita, more world class racing drivers than any other country, it produces more world class racing drivers anyway.

Fabulous Mika Häkkinen in one of the best ever overtaking moves. He rehearses the manoeuvre then later uses a backmarker to hoodwink his great rival Michael Schumacher.






Mercedes ad Mika & Michael.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

What type of music is it?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

A pity that the classical categories always go by relatively unnoticed and all the attention goes to the likes of M&M and Miss Gaga (who probably don't even make the best music in their respective genres). Even so, I'm happy for Kaija that she gets the recognition for her work. And congrats to Herkku as well for having one of your own getting her hands on the statue.


----------

